# repair leak damaged area.



## eurovip (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Not sure if im in the correct section here but im sure someone will let me know. 

This is my first post here. ive owned a MONCAYO - MEDITERRANEO since 2000 but since then have hardly used it. i have done around 13000 miles since 2000. 

the van has sat around for a long time doing nothing. about 5 yrs ago i hit the tv aerial on top at the front of the van with a tree's branch and as the time. all seemed to be ok but over two years rain water was getting in through a slight crack in the seal and caused the wood in the walls of the sleeping area over the drivers cab the rot. the van is mechanically sound having done such low mileage. But i want to have the wood replaced and made good. 

over the past 12 months have resealed all around the joints with sealer and have ran a dehumidifier. the inside is know dry.

its only the the sleeping area over the drivers cab that was effected.

any suggestions to who will fix this for me and roughly how much it will cost to repair and make good. im in the dorest area.

just looking for some advice before i spend time to fix this prolem.

Thanks.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I would recommend having a look at Motorhomes coachcraft of Luton. Peter Ayles does a good job on exactly this sort of leak. A bit of a trek from Dorset so someone might be closer. Hope that helps


----------

